# Message for Kelly Joy



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello

I was wondering if you could give me any contact details for rescue kittens in the Brighton/Sussex area that would be willing to rehome to be an indoor cat.
Thank you.
Best regards
Maria x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a look and see what rescues are near you and post them up later, I just trying to sort a urgent transport run for a Persian


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you. My friend wants to adopt a kitten to have as house cat but I am aware that a couple of the local rescues she has tried (RSPCA and Raystede) will not let her as she wants an indoor cat.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Your friend is best asking these rescues if they have any indoor only kittens, she would need to take two kittens as most rescues will not home a single kitten, she could perhaps also have kittens that have something wrong with them like FIV where they need to be only cats kept indoors or a pedigree cat.
Any here are some rescues for her to try

Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters

www.orientalcatassociation.org | Oriental Cat Association.

Home - Streetkatz

FLUFF & FEATHERS - Pedigree cat rescue
Tel: 01243 672196 - (Between 10am and 2pm only - please email outside these hours)
Email: [email protected] (Please email in the first instance for an adoption or rehoming form)

HOME - LostCatsBrighton

Cat Rescue, Cat Adoption and Cat Rehoming in Brighton, Sussex, East Sussex, West Sussex and Surrey

PAWS Animal Sanctuary

Paws & Claws Welcome

The Cat & Rabbit Rescue Centre

City Cat Shelter Brighton

Fairlight Cat Rescue

. :: splash

Noah's Ark Pet Rescue Centre

Worthing Cat Welfare Trust - Home Page

www.wadars.co.uk

Catastrophes Cat Rescue - Home

if she is willing to travel further then try Patsy at

Rushden Persian Rescue

Good luck do let us know if she adopts from any of those rescues

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you thats great will do x


----------

